# MISC. COMMENTS



## sapodedo (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello, I've been thinking about a post yesterday and now can't find it in order to continue commenting, so will just spout-off here. First, I really didn't like the reference to "yarn snobs." I just felt that wasn't nice. Anyway, there is one point that I don't remember anyone making, and that is that I'm pretty sure most every conscious homemaker shops the SALES! When shopping sales and close-outs a crafter can maximize their purchasing power significantly. I have been knitting for years, and only last year purchased an "expensive" yarn for my birthday. So, I guess the point is that one can experiment with all kinds of yarns if they watch the sales and even garage sales, and I suppose one can even put the word out to loved-ones and friends that yarn is very much appreciated as a gift for all occasions. Thank you!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.

What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use; 
and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

sapodedo said:


> Hello, I've been thinking about a post yesterday and now can't find it in order to continue commenting, so will just spout-off here. First, I really didn't like the reference to "yarn snobs." I just felt that wasn't nice. Anyway, there is one point that I don't remember anyone making, and that is that I'm pretty sure most every conscious homemaker shops the SALES! When shopping sales and close-outs a crafter can maximize their purchasing power significantly. I have been knitting for years, and only last year purchased an "expensive" yarn for my birthday. So, I guess the point is that one can experiment with all kinds of yarns if they watch the sales and even garage sales, and I suppose one can even put the word out to loved-ones and friends that yarn is very much appreciated as a gift for all occasions. Thank you!


Click on your My Posts tab at the top and you will be given a list of all the comments you have made with the most recent at the top.

It would be nice not to be called a snob or troll but reality is if the shoe fits then wear it. Coming from years of exposure to all ilks of life I can guarantee there are those that need to flaunt their wares since the beginning of man kind. We are back into inking and beads for example so just need a fire created by rubbing sticks together or flinting of chards of rock to create sparks to create a bon fire for the models with their latest attire to strut by.

Only the person inside the garment is aware of what it is made from and most people do not care about that an more how the person looks and the style and fit in factor. Very few can ID fibers so what is the point of trying to make something for impression. You sound like you like the creation and that would be style as you could have bought the yarn from a thrift shop for all that matters.

While sitting next to a lady in first class once I commented on how much I liked her mink paw coat (champagne mink at that and all farmed). She was so surprised I knew what her coat was made from until I explained I had done fur work and had a friend that made many coats from mink paw. For those not familiar with mink paws, the furrier throws nothing away and since the paw has the softest hair of all the animal, they are split and then pieced into what is usually a blanket and thus fabric. It is the cheaper in price but by far the more superior fiber of the mink so I can tell you from the fur snobs they looked down their noses at mink paw when they should have been snatching it up--it weighs less and is far more wind resistant as well by the way and can not be chevroned to make them longer--you get what the animal had.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.
> 
> What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use;
> and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


 :thumbup: Amen to that!!!


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

i am with you sapodedo. be thrifty, use the right yarn for the right project, and make what you desire. i, too, buy that lovely expensive yarn on occasion. the rest of the time i am making useful items within my budget.

amen galaxycraft. you can substitute "judger" for "snob" and you get the drift. guess we can't blame them, perhaps it is the rarified air up there in their tower that causes this brain mal-function.

you are right on target disgo. guess we were typing at the same time.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree that I too don't like the term yarn snob. There are so many different yarns available to us, from so many sources, that any discussion around yarn has more to do with drawing our attention to them , rather than suggesting that they are superior because of the way they are priced. The original post asked us to share our preferred brand of acrylics (perceived as somehow inferior). I'm drawn to colour firstly, hand second, price third and fibre content last, so sorry, I'm not much help I just love them all!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

snob

n. noun

1. a person with an exaggerated respect for high social position or wealth who seeks to associate with social superiors and dislikes people or activities regarded as lower-class
2. a person who believes that their tastes in a particular area are superior to those of other people.

Add "yarn" to it indicates the direct area in which the "snobbish" behavior occurs. 
So whether some like it or not, the term is accurate to describe some people.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I buy what I like. I would almost bet that most of us when we walk into a room full of yarn are first attracted to color and texture before we look at what the fiber is made from. In other words we see that perfect color then we feel the yarn for softness then we look at weight and fiber content. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

remember, just preferring certain yarns over other types isn't what makes a snob. it is the idea that other people who don't are wrong is the deciding factor here. at least i think so.

to paraphrase, "i will buy no yarn before it's time." and it is always time for any yarn. she said with a smile.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Books all is forgiven!! I so love the internet for a million reasons but this one drawback of not being able to read a person through body language does lead to occasional misunderstandings - stay with us, keep clicking those needles and sharing!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


Please quit beating yourself up about it. You asked an innocent question, nothing more.
There will be those that will continuously respond in such a fashion (trying not to use the term that accurately describes them).
There is no reason to leave.
You have contributed very positively to this forum, and we would surely miss that.
{{Hugs}}


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


If you are happy with what you make and what yarn you use to make it with is all that matters in my humble opinion! If you enjoy KP and enjoy the "company" of most then don't let the few out there run you off!


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

judypfennemore said:


> Books all is forgiven!! I so love the internet for a million reasons but this one drawback of not being able to read a person through body language does lead to occasional misunderstandings - stay with us, keep clicking those needles and sharing!


what judypfennemore says is right.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

disgo said:


> Click on your My Posts tab at the top and you will be given a list of all the comments you have made with the most recent at the top.
> 
> It would be nice not to be called a snob or troll but reality is if the shoe fits then wear it. Coming from years of exposure to all ilks of life I can guarantee there are those that need to flaunt their wares since the beginning of man kind. We are back into inking and beads for example so just need a fire created by rubbing sticks together or flinting of chards of rock to create sparks to create a bon fire for the models with their latest attire to strut by.
> 
> ...


Shame on that woman for even buying a real fur coat. Furriers are the lowest of the low in my book. IMHO


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


I have not seen anything wrong with anything you have post and I don't think you have to apologize. I enjoy reading your thoughts. I really thought we were all entitled to our opinion on this site.

I use all kinds of yarn, it depends on the project. I prefer acrylic for afghans and baby items. I know my daughter will not have time to worry about hand washing items when her first baby arrives in Aug and her hubby helps with laundry. That is another problem. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I buy what I like and what I can afford. I have a niece who loves beautiful yarn also and will buy "good" yarn for me to make things for her. I just advise her which would be the better yarn for what she wants it for. She loves wool. Doesn't matter who makes it as long as it is good wool. Don't mind making things for her! She has good ideas and always appreciates what I make.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Books; Dont you dare leave on other peoples hash words, you started a thread and if other people want to take it the wrong way, its their problem not yours. I am an acrylic yarn snob, I make for family and mostly for charity and they dont know how to care for expensive yarn so they dont get it and its what I can afford on my widows pension.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Got me thinking about the yarn I buy. I have always loved a good, soft wool for myself. When knitting for others I consider several things.
Is it for a child? Must be machine washable, so use acrylic.
I do a lot of felting. I felt catnip mice for a cat rescue operation to sell. They have to be made of pure, but not superwash wool.
I am about to start a vest for a man who likes nice things.
Not sure how his wife will launder it, so am using superwash wool for that.
Any other charity knitting except for the mice, acrylic is the way I go.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> snob
> 
> n. noun
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

OOOH please peeps>>.we are of the same inside-does it really matter what someone else thinks/likes/writes/reads
It comes down to how YOU perceive yourself-damn the rest

just do what you love doing-yarn bombing-yarn snobbing-cheapskating (that's me) but let and let live <<<<<<just carry on and don't get 
soooo precious about things/whatever


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> snob
> 
> n. noun
> 
> ...


Sadly, there are more than a few such folks on KP and even fewer who're vociferously vocal about it and keep trying to point out to us masses the error of our ways.

It isn't worth quitting KP, as long as you still enjoy most of what you read on it. 
It isn't worth answering them or trying to point out to them your very valid reasons for NOT using the more expensive yarns. They are akin to a train; they're on a set path and nothing can derail them, so don't waste your valuable time trying.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Shame on that woman for even buying a real fur coat. Furriers are the lowest of the low in my book. IMHO


At one time within living memory, there were no synthetic fibres to use to make weather-proof outerwear. I do believe that Disgo was speaking of such a time, not of something recent.

Furriers are the same as dressmakers. They take the material, cut and sew to sell. If you want to get into a snit with the folks who either farm the fur-bearing animals or those who grub out a living trapping them in the wild, have at it, but don't expect much success. P.I.T.A. has been trying to call a halt to the whole business for decades. I haven't seen any of the downtown fur-garment sellers going out of business hereabouts.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Books, don't leave. I think perhaps a lot of us have written a few things that were perceived differently than we, the writer, meant. So what!?

I knit with whatever I find that is a good deal. There's nothing I love more than to find a good buy. If I had an abundance of $$ I'd buy the finer fibers as well as the fur coat. I don't so I use the so-called lesser ones and am happy as a clam.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Books,

There is no reason for you to leave. Who cares if someone writes a nasty comment. You never have to see them in your life, so just keep on posting. They write things to get a reaction. No reaction, then it goes away. You apologized numerous times and if it is not accepted, then they have the issue. I hate to see people leave the forum over nasty replies. BTW, I use acrylic most of the time, because I don't want to hand wash. Plain and simple.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Please quit beating yourself up about it. You asked an innocent question, nothing more.
> There will be those that will continuously respond in such a fashion (trying not to use the term that accurately describes them).
> There is no reason to leave.
> You have contributed very positively to this forum, and we would surely miss that.
> {{Hugs}}


Well said and I ditto it! 
:thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Shame on that woman for even buying a real fur coat. Furriers are the lowest of the low in my book. IMHO


Just to help you along. Mink paws are not "real fur coats". They are tossed since they require a lot of work (like a rabbits foot) to produce and thus are made into blankets. Some use the blanket like fabric (fur pelt work is a whole different ball game) to make items like bags etc. There are no leather chevron insertions in mink paw--you get them stitched together.

There will always be those that will not eat animals or their products but turn right around with all their gold, platinum and silver jewelry and think nothing about where it came from, the environmental mess to get it and the nefarious sorts to get it to your lovely finger. And then there are gems :-o :shock: :lol:

I have been on both sides of the track and have seen a lot. Snobs come from all corners since it is in their nature to do so. I had access and the means to get the finest of fibers anytime I wanted and guess what I used most? I can understand those that like creating fiber just like I enjoy creating and using fabric, but that does not preclude that I am superior in any stretch of the imagination. That is why I dislike being referred to as an expert since I am no different than anyone else. What I choose to do with the data I collected and was taught is entirely up to me and I came from zero so what is holding everyone else back?

That is why I am so discouraged about the state of education as it is no longer imagination, creation, researching and development and being able to start all over. Now they talk about STEM when that was what I was being educated to teach eons ago and got shut down with world and political affairs. Took those skills and applied them like I should and thus am what I am today. I took the most exclusive couture sewing class and will grab a fusible web in a flash if the situation calls for it.

Yarn is the same. It has its purpose and place. I would not recommend you make your husband tighty whites from pure qiviut. The beauty of the craft is being able to use ones imagination, think that through for the processing and then select a fiber to fit the need. If you tend to work backward you may find yourself in a pickle. You need to think you are creating fabric not just pulling it off a bolt/skein so it is much more involved then sewing that is hard enough as it is.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Dear Scumbugusa What is your problem? Live life as you can any day and do not try to change others opinions. We are not here to pick and and choose what others think and feel


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You have nothing to apologize for. You are a member of this family. I enjoy knitting with all kinds of yarn. With my change in life, I consider my budget first of all. Acrylic or wool, love it all. You keep asking those questions and you'll see what this family is about.I have crazies in my family and so does everyone else.
Keep on!
Christine



books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

A large percentage in the U.K would avoid buying real fur nowadays but years ago the rich would always wear fur , so i understand the lady who would not wear fur


Jessica-Jean said:


> At one time within living memory, there were no synthetic fibres to use to make weather-proof outerwear. I do believe that Disgo was speaking of such a time, not of something recent.
> 
> Furriers are the same as dressmakers. They take the material, cut and sew to sell. If you want to get into a snit with the folks who either farm the fur-bearing animals or those who grub out a living trapping them in the wild, have at it, but don't expect much success. P.I.T.A. has been trying to call a halt to the whole business for decades. I haven't seen any of the downtown fur-garment sellers going out of business hereabouts.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> snob
> 
> n. noun
> 
> ...


👍👍


----------



## joanie5 (Nov 19, 2014)

My goodness people, what difference does it make if you pay $1.00 or 20.00 for a skein of yarn as long as you like what you are making and the reciepiant likes what you have made. We all come from different walks of life, some better than others. Buy what you can afford and let it go at that. There are many more problems in this nation to fret about thank inexpensive or expensive yarn. Have a good day and God bless us all.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with you. I choose not to call anyone a hurtful name and "yarn snob" is a rude and nasty name to call someone. Thankfully I have only heard it here on KP to refer to "some knitters" in general and not to call a person out. I don't have the term "yarn snob" in my vocabulary because I choose not to call others by nasty names. I don't NEED the definition of a "snob" because I would never use that term to describe another knitter.

As for finding bargains on all types of yarn (and on everything I buy!)... THAT is right up my alley.... You might really enjoy this post I made a few weeks ago..... There are some really great bargains to be had if you choose to look around for them!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346068-1.html

BTW... You are one up on me... I have never yet splurged on a yarn that I felt was "expensive"..... Expensive, good, luxury, better are all terms that are variable... "One man's trash is another man's treasure"... It is all relative.


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Many years ago (late'70's, early '80's?)I used to go to a wonderful yarn shop in the U of M area of Minneapolis. She had lovely yarns, beautifully made samples, and some good advice when needed. I was a regular...until, one time I asked the wrong question. I had received variegated acrylic yarn from a friend who wanted a sweater made for her. It was white with little pops of bright colors. So, I went to the yarn shop and asked the owner about a pattern. When she heard I was using the var. acrylic, she threw her hands up in the air, and said (in a very EXASPERATED tone): "Well if you're going to use THAT garbage, it doesn't matter WHAT pattern you use!" And with that, she picked up the nearest pattern and tossed it toward me, as she was clearly DONE with me. I did not buy the pattern. I did not return to that yarn shop. In fact, that yarn shop only stayed open for about 6 months after that, then closed. Attitude is everything.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

stashcoffin said:


> Many years ago (late'70's, early '80's?)I used to go to a wonderful yarn shop in the U of M area of Minneapolis. She had lovely yarns, beautifully made samples, and some good advice when needed. I was a regular...until, one time I asked the wrong question. I had received variegated acrylic yarn from a friend who wanted a sweater made for her. It was white with little pops of bright colors. So, I went to the yarn shop and asked the owner about a pattern. When she heard I was using the var. acrylic, she threw her hands up in the air, and said (in a very EXASPERATED tone): "Well if you're going to use THAT garbage, it doesn't matter WHAT pattern you use!" And with that, she picked up the nearest pattern and tossed it toward me, as she was clearly DONE with me. I did not buy the pattern. I did not return to that yarn shop. In fact, that yarn shop only stayed open for about 6 months after that, then closed. Attitude is everything.


Good for you! I would have done the exact same thing. I HAVE refused to shop at the one LYS in my area that treats new knitters/customers with no respect!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Attitude is everything. Glad you walked out. I also believe that if you post a picture here, no one has the right to say " I would never spend that much time with an inferior yarn." (paraphrasing here)



stashcoffin said:


> Many years ago (late'70's, early '80's?)I used to go to a wonderful yarn shop in the U of M area of Minneapolis. She had lovely yarns, beautifully made samples, and some good advice when needed. I was a regular...until, one time I asked the wrong question. I had received variegated acrylic yarn from a friend who wanted a sweater made for her. It was white with little pops of bright colors. So, I went to the yarn shop and asked the owner about a pattern. When she heard I was using the var. acrylic, she threw her hands up in the air, and said (in a very EXASPERATED tone): "Well if you're going to use THAT garbage, it doesn't matter WHAT pattern you use!" And with that, she picked up the nearest pattern and tossed it toward me, as she was clearly DONE with me. I did not buy the pattern. I did not return to that yarn shop. In fact, that yarn shop only stayed open for about 6 months after that, then closed. Attitude is everything.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

joanie5 said:


> My goodness people, what difference does it make if you pay $1.00 or 20.00 for a skein of yarn as long as you like what you are making and the reciepiant likes what you have made. We all come from different walks of life, some better than others. Buy what you can afford and let it go at that. There are many more problems in this nation to fret about thank inexpensive or expensive yarn. Have a good day and God bless us all.


I don't think the cost of any yarn is the issue, rather, the attitude held by some (so-called yarn snobs), is that people who use any yarns that don't meet with their approval, are perceived to be in bad taste. In a recent post it was stated that a person left a knitting group when she found out there were people knitting with (gasp!) acrylic yarn. Behaviour such as that, is where the label "yarn snob" has come from, I believe.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Shame on that woman for even buying a real fur coat. Furriers are the lowest of the low in my book. IMHO


Here we go again ,please just ignore


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

sapodedo said:


> Hello, I've been thinking about a post yesterday and now can't find it in order to continue commenting, so will just spout-off here. First, I really didn't like the reference to "yarn snobs." I just felt that wasn't nice. Anyway, there is one point that I don't remember anyone making, and that is that I'm pretty sure most every conscious homemaker shops the SALES! When shopping sales and close-outs a crafter can maximize their purchasing power significantly. I have been knitting for years, and only last year purchased an "expensive" yarn for my birthday. So, I guess the point is that one can experiment with all kinds of yarns if they watch the sales and even garage sales, and I suppose one can even put the word out to loved-ones and friends that yarn is very much appreciated as a gift for all occasions. Thank you!


Couldn't agree with you more on all your comments.

Hazel


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I choose yarns for the garment. Baby and children's clothes are machine washable but a couple of friends love cashmere, so that's what I use for them. Always try to buy in the sale though - Love a bargain!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Over the years I've walked out of a few yarn shops myself. I had the "audacity" to ask where the acrylic yarn was in the store. (For many years I couldn't find a wool at that time I could knit or crochet with because of the lanolin in the fiber). Got that opened eyed-glaring stare as if I had just committed the worst crime on earth! Not to mention the attitude if they did have any, and when they would tell me....yeah...over there in the back corner of the store, near the exit door. Never went back! Two of the stores have since closed.
Then when over the recent years I actually found a couple of brands of wool and wool blends that I could use, to dare tell them what I was making with the yarn when asked...
again...well "real" knitters wouldn't dream of using this yarn for that purpose.
I started shopping online at different sites, checking to see when who had what on sale, compared prices, and bought when I could afford the sale.

My gifts are usually well received with great gratitude, and worn with pride, no matter if it's acrylic, wool, or wool blend, because they each know it was made "just for them". I'm not bragging...just saying, they just appreciate the love and time I spend crafting for them, because they know that knitting is what I love to do.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Didn't see that but I buy what I like, if it's cheap, all the better.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I have only " expensive" yarns. I bought all my yarn at a50% discount. So they were not "expensive" at all. I don't think I have ever paid full price.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I will admit that I prefer working with the "luxury" yarns. I have an over-indulgent hubby who will sometimes surprise me with some qiviut or yak yarn that he has bought online and I have quite a lot of cashmere that I bought in China. However, I am currently working on a sweater for my son that has more acrylic in it than wool and have enough of the same yarn to make a sweater for my granddaughter. I know that in their house, it will be thrown into the washer, so I try not to make anything for them that can't be washed. I seldom buy yarn at Wal Mart, partly because I would rather support the small LYS here in town and partly because I just don't like Wal Mart. I don't think of myself as a yarn snob because I really don't care what others like to knit with. I AM, however a Mexican Food snob! I grew up in Southern New Mexico and what they call Mexican food here in Kansas, isn't worth eating, though those who grew up here like it. Different taste buds. The 2 "Mexican" restaurants here in town aren't going out of business because I don't eat there.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Shame on that woman for even buying a real fur coat. Furriers are the lowest of the low in my book. IMHO


Here we go again! Comment was made about a different time, lifestyle and explaining a difference or expanding on our knowledge base is not an endorsement of use.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.
> 
> What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use;
> and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


Hi Galaxy Craft, 
suppose judging 'yarn snobs' is reverse discrimination to allow the non-snob to feel superior? Your thoughts?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Alicatt said:


> Hi Galaxy Craft,
> suppose judging 'yarn snobs' is reverse discrimination to allow the non-snob to feel superior? Your thoughts?


Not even going there --- professionals already have it worked out.
And I refuse to give this excuse any consideration for allowing snobbish behavior.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I will admit that I prefer working with the "luxury" yarns. I have an over-indulgent hubby who will sometimes surprise me with some qiviut or yak yarn that he has bought online and I have quite a lot of cashmere that I bought in China. However, I am currently working on a sweater for my son that has more acrylic in it than wool and have enough of the same yarn to make a sweater for my granddaughter. I know that in their house, it will be thrown into the washer, so I try not to make anything for them that can't be washed. I seldom buy yarn at Wal Mart, partly because I would rather support the small LYS here in town and partly because I just don't like Wal Mart. I don't think of myself as a yarn snob because I really don't care what others like to knit with. I AM, however a Mexican Food snob! I grew up in Southern New Mexico and what they call Mexican food here in Kansas, isn't worth eating, though those who grew up here like it. Different taste buds. The 2 "Mexican" restaurants here in town aren't going out of business because I don't eat there.


I have fondled qiviut, and it is the most luscious yarn out there! I don't own any, but I hope to at some point. Enjoy your wonderful yarns!

BTW, was recently in New Mexico, and ate LOTS of Mexican food there. It was so WONDERFUL!

Hazel


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Not even going there --- professionals already have it worked out.
> And I refuse to give this excuse any consideration for allowing snobbish behavior.


Ok, you win


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.


books, I hardly think you are a snob in any area.
A true snob looks down on others for their choices and even is highly vocal about it.
The love of reading does not make one a snob.
Unless of course if you look down on others for reading romance novels when you enjoy mystery novels ... and you stick up your nose and go --- PFFFTTTT! with the rolling of the eyes; and even vocally telling others they are wrong for their choice.
For which I know you do not.;-)

Unfortunately, there are those who wish to continue this topic - even as far as starting new topics.
It started WAY before your topic.
I do wish folks would give this a rest.
It really serves no purpose, and the true definition of a snob has already been defined and explained.
Peace to you books.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.
> 
> What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use;
> and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you. I to do not buy at the regular price. I love some chunky yarn that is hand spun locally but could never afford $32 to $45 a skein. Now if it should ever go on sale you just watch me get one for a hat or scarf. If there is some yarn that you carve then save up for it, but do not go with out it and always be wanting it.


sapodedo said:


> Hello, I've been thinking about a post yesterday and now can't find it in order to continue commenting, so will just spout-off here. First, I really didn't like the reference to "yarn snobs." I just felt that wasn't nice. Anyway, there is one point that I don't remember anyone making, and that is that I'm pretty sure most every conscious homemaker shops the SALES! When shopping sales and close-outs a crafter can maximize their purchasing power significantly. I have been knitting for years, and only last year purchased an "expensive" yarn for my birthday. So, I guess the point is that one can experiment with all kinds of yarns if they watch the sales and even garage sales, and I suppose one can even put the word out to loved-ones and friends that yarn is very much appreciated as a gift for all occasions. Thank you!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

joanie5 said:


> My goodness people, what difference does it make if you pay $1.00 or 20.00 for a skein of yarn as long as you like what you are making and the reciepiant likes what you have made. We all come from different walks of life, some better than others. Buy what you can afford and let it go at that. There are many more problems in this nation to fret about thank inexpensive or expensive yarn. Have a good day and God bless us all.


I think the difference is that most people don't like being belittled by yarns snobs as being a lesser life form.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I am curious what is qiviut yarn I have never heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

such petty nonsense. I'd love to be a yarn snob, LMAO


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.


That is part of the problem... Knitters assume posts are about THEM personally. The term "yarn snob" is used frequently here on KP. You were not named by name yet choose to believe this post was about you personally. Since you apologized the discussion should cease?!?!?

Members get bent out of shape every day, twist comments around to read them how they choose to, read tone and perceived insults into posts, decide they are offended and get upset. It's a shame. If there is a post about using lifelines and I personally choose not to use them.. I certainly don't get offended at people who post for pages and pages the benefit of lifelines... If it works for them.. It works... Just not for me, personally.

The choice of taking general comments and assuming they are all about you may prove to be self-destructive and will likely cause you to be upset more and more. If this is the case, perhaps an open forum is really not the place for you... Only you can decide what is right for you. Such a shame though.

I did not think this post was about you or any one person in particular but a pattern that occurs here every day.... Members calling each other names (using the term "yarn snob") and insulting others..... It's just not nice and not what most of us are here for! There was no need to take this post personally.... It is simply a discussion that may continue as long as there is interest.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> That is part of the problem... Knitters assume posts are about THEM personally. The term "yarn snob" is used frequently here on KP. Your name was not mentioned... I am guessing that you used this term?!?!? I have no idea. You were not named by name yet choose to believe this post was about you personally. Since you apologized the discussion should cease?!?!? This makes no sense.
> 
> People get bent out of shape every day, twist comments around to read them how they choose to, read tone and perceived insults into posts, decide they are offended and get upset. It's a shame. If there is a post about using lifelines and I personally choose not to use them.. I certainly don't get offended at people who post for pages and pages the benefit of lifelines... If it works for them.. It works... Just not for me, personally. To take general comments, assume they are all about you may prove to be self-destructive and will likely cause you to be upset more and more. Such a shame.
> 
> I did not think this post was about you, resulted from your comments but the fact that calling others names (as in "yarn snob") is just not nice. There was no need to take this post personally.... It is simply a discussion that may continue as long as there is interest.


I like your style and the way you think! Thanks for your post.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At one time within living memory, there were no synthetic fibres to use to make weather-proof outerwear. I do believe that Disgo was speaking of such a time, not of something recent.
> 
> You're back! Good to see you as your old self...reminds me of one time when someone yelled in my face about my seal fur coat. It was a very nice coat, but it was fake fur, so I yelled back that I was glad I looked like I could afford real seal fur, but it was fake. Wistfully, I say that it was a really pretty coat - wish I still had it, although it doesn't get so cold here in the DC area anymore.
> 
> I'm not altogether sure how wearing leather shoes and carrying leather handbags is different from wearing fur, but I'll be darned if I quit eating turkey at Thanksgiving because the turkeys don't like it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

MargaretEllen said:


> I am curious what is qiviut yarn I have never heard of it. Thanks.


I believe it is the undercoat of muskoxand is past belief in cost. Here's a quote from the internet Qiviut is naturally a soft grayish-brown color, and is one of the warmest and most luxurious fibers in the world. Eight times warmer than wool and finer than cashmere, qiviut is hypoallergenic and will not shrink. Extremely rare, it is one of the most luxurious fibers you can choose for a garment.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish my knitting skills justified the cost!Sounds like heaven.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

The bottom line is we get what we pay for. I like to use very good yarn. If work work for 25 or 30 hours on a pair of socks it's going to be with excellent yarn. If someone else wants to use something cheap that's their chose. Fortunately for all of us, we have many options.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

My favourite story and I have told it here before on KP happened many years ago on a trip to San Francisco. I wandered into a yarn store wearing a hand knit two piece dress I had recently completed. It was a safari suit with a lot of small cables all over it. A lot of work, but it was acrylic, all I could afford at the time.
The saleswoman in the store did not smile or greet me except to say, "Nice outfit. Pity you didn't make it out of good yarn."
I hardly wore that outfit again. As much as I loved it, I never felt the same about it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Being silly here....wonder what type of yarn Mrs Bucket on "Keeping Up Appearances" BBC, on PBS here....would use! Giggle


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I have Red Heart, Love this yarn, Caron, Suger 'n Cream, Wool yarn, Alpaca yarn, Roving, [( fleeces Alpaca, Shetland, Teeswater Sheep, Blue Faced Leicester, Blue Faced Leicester & Lincoln )all raw.] Call ME a snod. An I still Play with Acrylics.
Rovingspinningyarn (A.J.W.S.}


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> Here we go again! Comment was made about a different time, lifestyle and explaining a difference or expanding on our knowledge base is not an endorsement of use.


Right on. Is there a full moon or what!!!!

Fiona. 😡😡😡


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> such petty nonsense. I'd love to be a yarn snob, LMAO


LOL You are so right!!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh 5 pages of this really? Who cares what other people think geez isn't the objective here to knit and crochet because we love the craft and the happy we get from doing it. Stop judging people from what I've seen on this forum there are so many talented people that create these beautiful items in all types of fiber that I am constantly inspired and love looking at everything; it doesn't matter what they create it with I've seen wonderful things made out of plastic bags for crying out loud.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Being silly here....wonder what type of yarn Mrs Bucket on "Keeping Up Appearances" BBC, on PBS here....would use! Giggle


She would use only the very best yarn available and if she found a knot in it would phone the president of the company that made it.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

rovingspinningyarn said:


> I have Red Heart, Love this yarn, Caron, Suger 'n Cream, Wool yarn, Alpaca yarn, Roving, ((fleeces Alpaca, Shetland, Teeswater Sheep, Blue Faced Leicester, Blue Faced Leicester & Lincoln ) all raw.) Call ME a snod. An I still Play with Acrylics.
> Rovingspinningyarn (A.J.W.S.)


I think you've just invented a word that we really need!

"Yarn SnoD: a person who embraces a wide range of fibers and prices."

I hereby proudly declare myself to be a Yarn Snod! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Enjoy your quiet time and come back soon. Just don't pay attention to the patronizing comments and philosophizing by some.



books said:


> Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cmbul said:


> Oh my gosh 5 pages of this really? Who cares what other people think geez isn't the objective here to knit and crochet because we love the craft and the happy we get from doing it. Stop judging people from what I've seen on this forum there are so many talented people that create these beautiful items in all types of fiber that I am constantly inspired and love looking at everything; it doesn't matter what they create it with I've seen wonderful things made out of plastic bags for crying out loud.


I think most of the comments on these 5 pages has evolved into just a general chat about different yarns.

I think we all agree that the use of "snob" or "yarn snob" doesn't apply to anyone who uses what they like and can afford appropriate to the project as long as they don't look down on or criticize another's choice.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that was tongue in cheek. My grandmother was a furrier


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

My take on this yarn snob thing is slightly different. Anthony Bourdain, in one of his books on the culinary world, mentions that chefs are judged by how well they prepare offal, or the leftovers from the butchering process. Similarly, I think the best knitting is often done by those who choose the cheapest yarn and produce the nicest results. The price of the yarn does not detract from good work but high priced yarn can made shoddy work look better.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > At one time within living memory, there were no synthetic fibres to use to make weather-proof outerwear. I do believe that Disgo was speaking of such a time, not of something recent.
> ...


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

sapodedo.......
Your apology was very kind, however, I don't feel you needed to apologize at all. So you used a term that some didn't like. So what! We are not entitled to not be offended. I am SOOOOO SICK AND TIRED of everyone picking on every little faux paux and making an unnecessary issue out of it. 
If someone's skin is so thin they can't let a comment pass without offense , they need to find something important to dwell on. I offends me children are being crucified in the Middle East, women are being raped, and poeple are having their heads chopped off.....let's lighten up eh?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think there is something to what Ouijian says, but you don't wash and wear food as you do knitted products. I always thought my grandmother was a great cook because she just produced lovely lunches from what appeared to be nothing while my mother in law was regarded as a great cook, but could make very few things without a recipe that anyone could follow. 

However, often (and I know not always) cheap yarn doesn't wear well and you have spent lots of time and skill on something that doesn't last. So I try to fit the yarn to the purpose. For small babies, soft yarn is important but to spend a lot on something that will be worn a few times before it is outgrown is kind of silly. Knitting for a working man, you need very strong, well made yarn and that's where I have spent the most on the yarn I have used. For myself, it again depends on the purpose. For an evening shawl that I won't wear very much, it just has to look pretty and feel nice (but sometimes I have spent a lot because it doesn't take much and I want to feel the luxury). For a sweater I will wear for gardening, well, it needs to last like the menswear and is usually very plain, loose and garter stitch. I use a lot of Sirdar Country Style that is not expensive, is long-wearing, easy to use, comes in nice colors and Sirdar has LOTS of patterns for this yarn. It's kind of all-purpose. Lots of things to consider about the yarn you buy and how you use it, but nothing snobbish about it, because you are choosing the qualities you want as well as the price.

To criticize another's work and their choice of yarn is just plain rude, not to mention mean. Better to say nothing or something like, wonderful work and just not mention the yarn if you don't like it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Well said! I love to knit intricate Aran sweaters with Lion Brand 100% fishermen's wool. I have been told by a KP member that was a shame to knit something so lovely with inferior yarn.(paraphrasing here). Thank you for your comment!
Christine



ouijian said:


> My take on this yarn snob thing is slightly different. Anthony Bourdain, in one of his books on the culinary world, mentions that chefs are judged by how well they prepare offal, or the leftovers from the butchering process. Similarly, I think the best knitting is often done by those who choose the cheapest yarn and produce the nicest results. The price of the yarn does not detract from good work but high priced yarn can made shoddy work look better.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

what's a Ouijian? Many years ago I had a friend named Ouija whose mother had just made up the name.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Personally I look at my knitting, crocheting, and weaving with whatever yarn I'm in the mood for or have in my stash as therapy. Lots cheaper than a therapist; and I hate shopping for gifts that are not yarn and books.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

brenda m said:


> Personally I look at my knitting, crocheting, and weaving with whatever yarn I'm in the mood for or have in my stash as therapy. Lots cheaper than a therapist; and I hate shopping for gifts that are not yarn and books.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Here we go again ,please just ignore


My thought exactly ;~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> Over the years I've walked out of a few yarn shops myself. I had the "audacity" to ask where the acrylic yarn was in the store. (For many years I couldn't find a wool at that time I could knit or crochet with because of the lanolin in the fiber). Got that opened eyed-glaring stare as if I had just committed the worst crime on earth! Not to mention the attitude if they did have any, and when they would tell me....yeah...over there in the back corner of the store, near the exit door. Never went back! Two of the stores have since closed.
> Then when over the recent years I actually found a couple of brands of wool and wool blends that I could use, to dare tell them what I was making with the yarn when asked...
> again...well "real" knitters wouldn't dream of using this yarn for that purpose.
> I started shopping online at different sites, checking to see when who had what on sale, compared prices, and bought when I could afford the sale.
> ...


Hmmm. I think I'll have a tee shirt made that says, "Fake Knitter" and see how many folks know what that means ;~). It would be a conversation starter, no?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Once when I was in New Zealand, where sheep were all over the place, I went into a city yarn store and discovered there was nothing but acrylic in there.
Same thing happened in a village in the north of England.
In both countries I had hoped to get nice wool yarn there. I could get the same brands of acrylic at home. Knitters need a choice and it would be lovely to get something homegrown, as it were.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Once when I was in New Zealand, where sheep were all over the place, I went into a city yarn store and discovered there was nothing but acrylic in there.
> Same thing happened in a village in the north of England.
> In both countries I had hoped to get nice wool yarn there. I could get the same brands of acrylic at home. Knitters need a choice and it would be lovely to get something homegrown, as it were.


I had heard from UK members that they have a hard time getting good yarns, but when I visited the UK 15 years ago, there were sheep and goats allover in the countryside. Am I wrong in my impression of Ireland????


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't realise you had that show in the States ,it was so funny ,shame the BBC stopped making it , most families in the U.K had a relative like mrs Bucket,


Beetytwird said:


> Being silly here....wonder what type of yarn Mrs Bucket on "Keeping Up Appearances" BBC, on PBS here....would use! Giggle


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Beetytwird said:


> Being silly here....wonder what type of yarn Mrs Bucket on "Keeping Up Appearances" BBC, on PBS here....would use! Giggle


Acryllic mascarading outrageously as ..... Quivit??


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

judypfennemore said:


> Acryllic mascarading outrageously as ..... Quivit??


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeanmarie515 (May 21, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.
> 
> What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use;
> and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


I have only resumed knitting after many years, and only do flat work and only in acrylic yarns. I do aspire to more complicated projects and natural fibers when my ability improves. I am never offended by those who are skilled enough to use top-quality/price products. I never feel that they are looking down on me-- just that they are at a higher skill level. Most seem very gracious in response to those of us who are learning and have questions.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

jeanmarie515 said:


> I have only resumed knitting after many years, and only do flat work and only in acrylic yarns. I do aspire to more complicated projects and natural fibers when my ability improves. I am never offended by those who are skilled enough to use top-quality/price products. I never feel that they are looking down on me-- just that they are at a higher skill level. Most seem very gracious in response to those of us who are learning and have questions.


You have never met a yarn snob then.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

valj46 said:


> I didn't realise you had that show in the States ,it was so funny ,shame the BBC stopped making it , most families in the U.K had a relative like mrs Bucket,


Yes, I had a relative like Mrs. B. She had what I always thought of as "illusions of grandeur." Incidentally, she didn't think the program, "Keeping up Appearances" was funny.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That is part of the problem... Knitters assume posts are about THEM personally. The term "yarn snob" is used frequently here on KP. You were not named by name yet choose to believe this post was about you personally. Since you apologized the discussion should cease?!?!?
> 
> Members get bent out of shape every day, twist comments around to read them how they choose to, read tone and perceived insults into posts, decide they are offended and get upset. It's a shame. If there is a post about using lifelines and I personally choose not to use them.. I certainly don't get offended at people who post for pages and pages the benefit of lifelines... If it works for them.. It works... Just not for me, personally.
> 
> ...


Actually, now that I've calmed down somewhat, I can respond to this. This post might have not been about me, but it was in response to a thread that I started where some people had taken offence to a phrase I used. I'm sorry about that and took responsibility for it. That is what nice people do. I realize it's not all about me, my VANITY would never allow me to do that. Unlike some.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


I try to not get involved in debates such as is the expression "yarn snob" offensive, hurtful, mean, derogatory, deplorable or world ending. But yes, I just have to "vent" and say lighten up, folks! How can any one give such power to a silly expression? Yarn snob, yarn snob, yarn snob.....say it a thousand times and.....whoa....it does not hurt, it does not harm children or animals or the environment. There are many offensive, mean and hurtful words and expressions but, come on, "yarn snob" is not one of them. I describe myself as an occasional yarn snob. Yup, sometimes I am, sometimes I'm not. What's the big deal? 
Maria (books), don't regret using the term "yarn snob". Use the term as much as you want. No apologies!!! Don't pay attention to the word police! Have a great day!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


Please don't go we all say silly things at times and I am sure it is all water under the bridge. I for one will miss you if you go.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> Actually, now that I've calmed down somewhat, I can respond to this. This post might have not been about me, but it was in response to a thread that I started where some people had taken offence to a phrase I used. I'm sorry about that and took responsibility for it. That is what nice people do. I realize it's not all about me, my VANITY would never allow me to do that. Unlike some.


I'm sorry... I didn't see any reference to ANY thread in the OP's post. Unless she sent you a PM... How do you know that? You say this post was a response to your post..... Where does it state that?!?!? Unless I am missing something... It is clearly not about YOU (or even any one person). This post is the OP's opinion that the phrase "yarn snob" is not nice.

Unless I am missing something... You assumed this post is in response to yours?!?!?!? Again... That is a lot of the problems with/cause of animosity on KP..... Putting words in another's mouth, assuming what is really MEANT instead of what is actually written, taking comments personally.... Its not healthy for anyone on KP.

If the OP named you by name (or the post you refer to) and I missed it, than the above does not pertain to you..... I just did not see your name, a link to any particular threads... Nothing to link this post to any other.... And if you need to "calm down" or "lose your temper" after reading a post on KP... again... that is not something that should be happening.... Very sad. I truly feel sorry for you... What a stranger says (with the benefit of anonymity) on a knitting website should never cause one to become upset. I am sorry that you do.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, you win. WHATEVER. Just trying to live my life right and take any responsibility for any offense that I cause.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You did not cause any offense. There is an alternative universe out there and you don't want to be part of it.



books said:


> Ok, you win. WHATEVER. Just trying to live my life right and take any responsibility for any offense that I cause.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm sorry... I didn't see any reference to ANY thread in the OP's post. Unless she sent you a PM... How do you know that? You say this post was a response to your post..... Where does it state that?!?!? Unless I am missing something... It is clearly not about YOU (or even any one person). This post is the OP's opinion that the phrase "yarn snob" is not nice.
> 
> Unless I am missing something... You assumed this post is in response to yours?!?!?!? Again... That is a lot of the problems with/cause of animosity on KP..... Putting words in another's mouth, assuming what is really MEANT instead of what is actually written, taking comments personally.... Its not healthy for anyone on KP.
> 
> If the OP named you by name (or the post you refer to) and I missed it, than the above does not pertain to you..... I just did not see your name, a link to any particular threads... Nothing to link this post to any other.... And if you need to "calm down" or "lose your temper" after reading a post on KP... again... that is not something that should be happening.... Very sad. I truly feel sorry for you... What a stranger says (with the benefit of anonymity) on a knitting website should never cause one to become upset. I am sorry that you do.


And no need to lash out at her for taking something personally.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And no need to lash out at her for taking something personally.


Please, everybody thank you for running to my defense, but you are only feeding the beast. Maybe the beast will back down if we try to pacify it. (I know THIS beast ....me... needs to go clean the house, so that's what I'm going to do.)
:-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> books said:
> 
> 
> > Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.
> ...


Take your own advice -- " ... the discussion should cease?!?!? "


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

books said:


> ...I need to go clean the house, so that's what I'm going to do.


Books! Your comment made me look around and notice the layers of dust, the piles of laundry, the dishes waiting to be washed... I'm offended! Deeply! :evil:

Okay, I flicked a feather duster at a shelf. The rest can wait. We're cool again. :XD:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> what's a Ouijian? Many years ago I had a friend named Ouija whose mother had just made up the name.


Ouijian is pronounced Weejun, which is my nickname. I made up the spelling for my email address when Weejun was taken.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mirium said:


> Books! Your comment made me look around and notice the layers of dust, the piles of laundry, the dishes waiting to be washed... I'm offended! Deeply! :evil:
> 
> Okay, I flicked a feather duster at a shelf. The rest can wait. We're cool again. :XD:


Yah, I am still letting those dust bunnies multiply some more so I have a large enough skein to make a shawl. :lol:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mirium said:


> Books! Your comment made me look around and notice the layers of dust, the piles of laundry, the dishes waiting to be washed... I'm offended! Deeply! :evil:
> 
> Okay, I flicked a feather duster at a shelf. The rest can wait. We're cool again. :XD:


I had read somewhere on housecleaning, that if crunched for time, and who isn't these days, you should only do the most obvious stuff first, because that is what weighs on you psyche and wears you down. My desk faces my bookshelves so that's usually what gets dusted first, because that is what I always see. Your post reminded me of that


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Take your own advice -- " ... the discussion should cease?!?!? "


But that is not your choice to make.... Is it?..... People are still posting... Hmmm

I don't believe I was "lashing out" at her... Merely explaining that there is no indication or reason to believe this post was about her or any post she made...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I had read somewhere on housecleaning, that if crunched for time, and who isn't these days, you should only do the most obvious stuff first, because that is what weighs on you psyche and wears you down. My desk faces my bookshelves so that's usually what gets dusted first, because that is what I always see. Your post reminded me of that


Why I did laundry yesterday. Today other stuff .... tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> She would use only the very best yarn available and if she found a knot in it would phone the president of the company that made it.


Yeppers! On her white Princess phone!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not again! The first post I opened today was full of grumpy comments. Now this is the second one and it's grumpy, too. Is there some sort of virus going around? I think I'll go look at photos of beautiful knitting. I'm certainly not going to do housework!! There are still clean dishes in the cupboard and pathways to the yarn stash (which includes all kinds of yarns of varying fibers and prices).


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

disgo said:


> Click on your My Posts tab at the top and you will be given a list of all the comments you have made with the most recent at the top.
> 
> It would be nice not to be called a snob or troll but reality is if the shoe fits then wear it. Coming from years of exposure to all ilks of life I can guarantee there are those that need to flaunt their wares since the beginning of man kind. We are back into inking and beads for example so just need a fire created by rubbing sticks together or flinting of chards of rock to create sparks to create a bon fire for the models with their latest attire to strut by.
> 
> ...


It's a good job I was not sitting next to the woman in the mink coat. I may have told her how horrific the fur trade is and how the animals suffer before they die. I have walked out of stores that sell any type of fur. I fight for animal rights and always support freedom from cruelty for any living thing and I'm proud of it!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

yep,loooooove that edit button.



AmyKnits said:


> But that is not your choice to make.... Is it?..... People are still posting... Hmmm
> 
> I don't believe I was "lashing out" at her... Merely explaining that there is no indication or reason to believe this post was about her or any post she made...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn't know that "still posting to a thread" meant that the talk was still totally on topic.
Off topic = other conversations happening along the way. :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Not again! The first post I opened today was full of grumpy comments. Now this is the second one and it's grumpy, too. Is there some sort of virus going around? I think I'll go look at photos of beautiful knitting. I'm certainly not going to do housework!! There are still clean dishes in the cupboard and pathways to the yarn stash (which includes all kinds of yarns of varying fibers and prices).


Good for you.. When the virus hits and helpful discussions turn nasty I have better things to do. I am off to watch my son pitch in the championship baseball game. It is gorgeous out and I love watching the kids have fun. Enjoy your evening everyone! If being nasty is how you enjoy your weekend... Carry on!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the good wishes, have a lovely weekend.



AmyKnits said:


> Good for you.. When the virus hits and helpful discussions turn nasty I have better things to do. I am off to watch my son pitch in the championship baseball game. It is gorgeous out and I love watching the kids have fun. Enjoy your evening everyone! If being nasty is how you enjoy your weekend... Carry on!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you for the good wishes, have a lovely weekend.


You as well. And BTW... The Edut button is a great feature. We all have the opportunity (during a limited time) to edit our posts. I often find spelling errors, use the opportunity to clarify my instructions and add/subtract information. It is a great feature here on KP! Hope that helps! Off to the game!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Also sarcastic remarks, don't you think?
P.S. I wasn't asking for help, thanks



AmyKnits said:


> You as well. And BTW... The Edut button is a great feature. We all have the opportunity (during a limited time) to edit our posts. I often find spelling errors, use the opportunity to clarify my instructions and add/subtract information. It is a great feature here on KP! Hope that helps! Off to the game!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

sapodedo said:


> Hello, I've been thinking about a post yesterday and now can't find it in order to continue commenting, so will just spout-off here. First, I really didn't like the reference to "yarn snobs." I just felt that wasn't nice. Anyway, there is one point that I don't remember anyone making, and that is that I'm pretty sure most every conscious homemaker shops the SALES! When shopping sales and close-outs a crafter can maximize their purchasing power significantly. I have been knitting for years, and only last year purchased an "expensive" yarn for my birthday. So, I guess the point is that one can experiment with all kinds of yarns if they watch the sales and even garage sales, and I suppose one can even put the word out to loved-ones and friends that yarn is very much appreciated as a gift for all occasions. Thank you!


Thank you for saying that. I really am insulted by the "Yarn Snob" title. It isn't that we pay more for yarn, it's that we are smart enough to find the really good sales on the better yarn. I do the same with clothes. I worked retail at one time and will never pay full price for clothes. I look for great sales on the good stuff. Then I have it forever and it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

books said:


> Ok, you win. WHATEVER. Just trying to live my life right and take any responsibility for any offense that I cause.


Books, as I've already said on the other thread, some people would take offence at the opening of an envelope. I for one enjoy reading your contributions to this site and I certainly didn't see anything offensive in what you wrote. Several of us defined what a 'yarn snob' is and if people are still taking it to mean them, well you aren't responsible for their thought processes. And if the cap fits and all that.

In my vast experience of life I have come to the conclusion that many many people project the way THEY think and act onto other people. ie, people who will cheat, lie and steal nearly always expect others to be the same. Honest people expect honesty from others. Don't be driven from the site because of other people projections. Stay cool and carry on regardless.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> If you are happy with what you make and what yarn you use to make it with is all that matters in my humble opinion! If you enjoy KP and enjoy the "company" of most then don't let the few out there run you off!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

mlsolcz said:


> Thank you for saying that. I really am insulted by the "Yarn Snob" title. It isn't that we pay more for yarn, it's that we are smart enough to find the really good sales on the better yarn. I do the same with clothes. I worked retail at one time and will never pay full price for clothes. I look for great sales on the good stuff. Then I have it forever and it doesn't fall apart.


Why are you insulted by the title? DO you look down on other people who don't, can't or won't afford higher end yarns? No-one said those who buy more expensive yarns are snobs and several people, me included, went to the trouble of defining what makes a yarn snob. You can only be insulted if you feel there is actually something to insult.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> What you describe is being thrifty/frugal/wise with one's money.
> 
> What a "yarn snob" is - is someone who looks down on others from high above on their pedestal because of what others choose to use;
> and they are very vocal (even proud) to make such "yarn snobbish" remarks to bring discord to the masses.


Yes, I agree. I think there's a place for every yarn. I don't understand the people who say the "would NEVER use acrylic." Knitting or crocheting for hospitals and other facilities where EVERYTHING goes in hot water - acrylic is just practical. Those of us in warm climates have a hard time wearing wool or other animal fibers without sweating and itching, and cotton or linen or bamboo by itself is not right for many patterns. People get so opinionated. I respect their preference, but they don't take a moment to consider my reasons for mine.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, gee. I thought we were done with this subject.
Let's spend the time enjoying this site, please.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Books, as I've already said on the other thread, some people would take offence at the opening of an envelope. I for one enjoy reading your contributions to this site and I certainly didn't see anything offensive in what you wrote. Several of us defined what a 'yarn snob' is and if people are still taking it to mean them, well you aren't responsible for their thought processes. And if the cap fits and all that.
> 
> In my vast experience of life I have come to the conclusion that many many people project the way THEY think and act onto other people. ie, people who will cheat, lie and steal nearly always expect others to be the same. Honest people expect honesty from others. Don't be driven from the site because of other people projections. Stay cool and carry on regardless.


Yup, I totally agree except that I have learned not to expect honesty from others. I've been taken in too many times, I guess. I leave the benefit of the doubt, but am hyper-alert to signs of deceit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Elin said:


> Oh, gee. I thought we were done with this subject.
> Let's spend the time enjoying this site, please.


I don't understand. Anyone can be done with any subject any time they please. Or not. What exactly are you saying?


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Books all is forgiven!! I so love the internet for a million reasons but this one drawback of not being able to read a person through body language does lead to occasional misunderstandings - stay with us, keep clicking those needles and sharing!


 :thumbup: don't leave us. Your question was a good one. I could not with any sale make an afghan with wool. I couldn't afford it and don't know how I would clean it since I have to go to commercial laundry.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

mlsolcz said:


> ..... I really am insulted by the "Yarn Snob" title. It isn't that we pay more for yarn, it's that we are smart enough to find the really good sales on the better yarn.....


You seem to think "yarn snob" applies to you. "Snob" isn't about what fibers a knitter prefers, or the price paid. If someone prefers mohair and cashmere and exotic fibers and can afford to pay $50/ounce for them, hooray! Some of us might feel a pang of envy, but having that freedom and mentioning it wouldn't make someone a "yarn snob" and finding those yarns through savvy use of sales certainly doesn't.

A "yarn snob" believes that anyone who isn't just like them is_ inferior_. "I can't imagine why anyone would use acrylic yarn" is a yarn snob comment. "I can't imagine why anyone would use anything other than acrylic yarn" is also a yarn snob comment, although less common.

Then there are comments that could be interpreted as "yarn snobbery" but probably don't reflect the person's real feelings. For example, "we are smart enough to find the really good sales..." That could be interpreted as saying that anyone who works lots of overtime or works two jobs or works and has kids, and doesn't have time to look for the really good sales, is stupid. Anyone who doesn't have easy transportation or has physical limitations and can't get to those sales, or can't afford the shipping costs, is stupid. Anyone who thinks that inexpensive yarns at retail prices fit their budget-and-time needs is stupid.

I assume you didn't mean to imply those things. But there are KPers who _have_ intended to imply such things because they believe them, and have vigorously defended their condescending comments. They're yarn snobs. Those who understand that others have different preferences, different resources, different needs, and accept those differences as legitimate -- not snobs.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mirium said:


> You seem to think "yarn snob" applies to you. "Snob" isn't about what fibers a knitter prefers, or the price paid. If someone prefers mohair and cashmere and exotic fibers and can afford to pay $50/ounce for them, hooray! Some of us might feel a pang of envy, but having that freedom and mentioning it wouldn't make someone a "yarn snob" and finding those yarns through savvy use of sales certainly doesn't.
> 
> A "yarn snob" believes that anyone who isn't just like them is_ inferior_. "I can't imagine why anyone would use acrylic yarn" is a yarn snob comment. "I can't imagine why anyone would use anything other than acrylic yarn" is also a yarn snob comment, although less common.
> 
> ...


I would say that you have made the definition of "yarn snob" perfectly clear, as well as the reasons why being one is not greeted with open arms. My hat is off to your clear thinking here. Good job!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

To add to what murium is saying, yarn "snobbery" usually translates to "life" snobbery and many of us are witness to that right here on KP. People with these tendencies never see that in themselves, their nose is too high in the air...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> To add to what murium is saying, yarn "snobbery" usually translates to "life" snobbery and many of us are witness to that right here on KP. People with these tendencies never see that in themselves, their nose is too high in the air...


Is that why??? BTW, your doggie's face and my doggie's face look a lot alike. Ours is a Maltese/Lhasa Apso all white crossbreed named Sophie we got at the Humane Society. She looks more Maltese but has the Lhasa stubborn streak sometimes. How about yours?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Is that why??? BTW, your doggie's face and my doggie's face look a lot alike. Ours is a Maltese/Lhasa Apso all white crossbreed named Sophie we got at the Humane Society. She looks more Maltese but has the Lhasa stubborn streak sometimes. How about yours?


Sarge is a shitzu/Bichon. Loaded with the shit-zu attitude! 2 major modes: play and snuggle, with a little bit of "pick on big brother Herc (a lab) included. He was our one and only Xmas gift 2 years ago after we lost a beloved cat. (I'm defending my designer dog purchase). 
We'd never had a little dog before and now I get it


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't post very often, But I had to on this thread. Books,please don't leave this forum! I have been on here since the beginning, and have learned so much from everyone, When I started I couldn't even figure out how to hold a knitting needle, let alone knit with one, If it wasn't for KP, I probably would never have learned to knit! As for the yarn , I use what I want for the project I'm making. Heck, I use lots of 500 lb. test string to make market bags! every where I go ,ppl ask me ," where I bought my bag! So, you do what makes you happy, not others,I look forward to seeing you on here,Ok? By the way , I have my favorite people on here ,it wouldn't be the same without you .


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> I don't post very often, But I had to on this thread. Books,please don't leave this forum! I have been on here since the beginning, and have learned so much from everyone, When I started I couldn't even figure out how to hold a knitting needle, let alone knit with one, If it wasn't for KP, I probably would never have learned to knit! As for the yarn , I use what I want for the project I'm making. Heck, I use lots of 500 lb. test string to make market bags! every where I go ,ppl ask me ," where I bought my bag! So, you do what makes you happy, not others,I look forward to seeing you on here,Ok? By the way , I have my favorite people on here ,it wouldn't be the same without you .


I just want to say it's nice to know you're out there.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Sarge is a shitzu/Bichon. Loaded with the shit-zu attitude! 2 major modes: play and snuggle, with a little bit of "pick on big brother Herc (a lab) included. He was our one and only Xmas gift 2 years ago after we lost a beloved cat. (I'm defending my designer dog purchase).
> We'd never had a little dog before and now I get it


The biggest dog we've ever had was an extra-large American Cocker Spaniel, all my others have been small. Almost all of the dogs I have dog sat with, however, have been large dogs. They both have their charms and I wouldn't say anything bad about either ;~D. The only Shih Tzu we've had wasn't very fond of people; not mean at all, just asocial. I think she was an exception. She lived to be 17 years and almost five months, the longest living dog we've had to date.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Books this is not your issue.. It is those offenede by the term. 

After all in Jan 2015..one can have 7 children..and one on the way....never calls people names..yet I am unfortunate1 ..does not know the difference between an MD and a physcologist...says she has "several mental illnesses" when what she has is a behavior disorder...should really be ignored...read ...read...read...many conflicting stories.

If indeed your Real Name is books..sigh.. Ignore her and she has no grounds to stand on..it is all right there on her posts for all to read..if..they want the truth...if not..that is their problem..

Again ya want personal stuff private keep it private..

Galaxy..still admire you standing up for right.. Not easy.. But doing the right thing..is rarely the easiest thing..

I am going to have brownies and use offensive words! Oh and hushpuppies and grits!!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> The biggest dog we've ever had was an extra-large American Cocker Spaniel, all my others have been small. Almost all of the dogs I have dog sat with, however, have been large dogs. They both have their charms and I wouldn't say anything bad about either ;~D. The only Shih Tzu we've had wasn't very fond of people; not mean at all, just asocial. I think she was an exception. She lived to be 17 years and almost five months, the longest living dog we've had to date.


17 years is long for any dog..we actually had a black lab that lived to 17. He was a lean guy, not cut, and the vet said that was part of the reason he lived so long...the testosterone keeps them lean and their hearts stronger. Applicable for a male, obviously.
My husband hunts birds hence the labs. Then we've had kitties to help keep mice under control (live in a rural area) but I love them, and then the coyotes get them. 
So we were down to just one very young male yellow lab at Xmas one year and the house just didn't feel full enough...
We'd been around the little dogs that friends have and thought we'd just try one out for size.
Love dogs and dog lovers!
I wish you lived close, I'd hire YOU to come sit with the boys now and then.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> 17 years is long for any dog..we actually had a black lab that lived to 17. He was a lean guy, not cut, and the vet said that was part of the reason he lived so long...the testosterone keeps them lean and their hearts stronger. Applicable for a male, obviously.
> My husband hunts birds hence the labs. Then we've had kitties to help keep mice under control (live in a rural area) but I love them, and then the coyotes get them.
> So we were down to just one very young male yellow lab at Xmas one year and the house just didn't feel full enough...
> We'd been around the little dogs that friends have and thought we'd just try one out for size.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about the kitties; we're down to one because I've somehow become allergic to them, and a total of three small dogs at the moment, down from seven. We haven't been replacing as we're getting to the age that we can't be sure we'll be around for their lifetime. We don't have anyone who would want to take them on.

I wish I lived close, too. I've been pet sitting for over ten years now, ever since I retired. I has been mostly dogs, but also some parrots and kitties. I enjoy it a lot. I have one Bouvier whose people travel a lot and was my first customer. I thought somewhere along the line I'd get some reptiles, but not yet ;~D.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shih Tzu is correct. But he is really a little shit---zu!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the kitties; we're down to one because I've somehow become allergic to them, and a total of three small dogs at the moment, down from seven. We haven't been replacing as we're getting to the age that we can't be sure we'll be around for their lifetime. We don't have anyone who would want to take them on.
> 
> I wish I lived close, too. I've been pet sitting for over ten years now, ever since I retired. I has been mostly dogs, but also some parrots and kitties. I enjoy it a lot. I have one Bouvier whose people travel a lot and was my first customer. I thought somewhere along the line I'd get some reptiles, but not yet ;~D.


My mom is close but I don't always like to impose on her. We've managed with sitting arrangements so far.
Too bad about your allergies! This aging thing...really?!? I guess it could be worse...
I have a friend that adopted a tiny little 11 year old yorkie whose mom died. The daughter was a school friend and didn't know the first thing about caring for her so this friend stepped in. (Hope that's clear) so I know what you mean about adopting the young ones and taking their life span into consideration. Ginger the yorkie is lucky and very happy but the animal shelters are testament to that not always being the case.

We've only had 2 males that we kept intact. They were field trial dogs with titles and the whole nine yards. All of our other pets throughout have been spayed or neutered.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Didn't know that "still posting to a thread" meant that the talk was still totally on topic.
> Off topic = other conversations happening along the way. :lol:


And KP's freedom to wander is the main reason I'm still on it. I can't remember the last time I 'visited' the KnitList.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes, I had a relative like Mrs. B. She had what I always thought of as "illusions of grandeur." Incidentally, she didn't think the program, "Keeping up Appearances" was funny.


Too close to home? :XD:

I think every family has one such.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> My mom is close but I don't always like to impose on her. We've managed with sitting arrangements so far.
> Too bad about your allergies! This aging thing...really?!? I guess it could be worse...
> I have a friend that adopted a tiny little 11 year old yorkie whose mom died. The daughter was a school friend and didn't know the first thing about caring for her so this friend stepped in. (Hope that's clear) so I know what you mean about adopting the young ones and taking their life span into consideration. Ginger the yorkie is lucky and very happy but the animal shelters are testament to that not always being the case.
> 
> We've only had 2 males that we kept intact. They were field trial dogs with titles and the whole nine yards. All of our other pets throughout have been spayed or neutered.


I've never had a reason not to spay or neuter. I think that if I take in any more dogs, they will also be seniors, probably from one of the local rescue organizations. Our Humane Society also has a no-kill shelter. I'm still undecided about whether to do take any more; our youngest is four, the next one is around nine, and our old one is 14 and not doing too well these days. I'm surprised because our last Lhasa lived to be 17, as did a little Maltese puppy mill girl. Coppie has severe spinal arthritis and is on a special diet for digestive problems, both recent and sudden onset. You never know what problems rescued dogs may have.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> ... The price of the yarn does not detract from good work, but *high priced yarn can make shoddy work look better*.


Your statement reminds me of my 'trial' of a pattern with 'inferior' yarn; I have yet to do it in a 'superior' yarn. I don't think I'll bother; the 'trial' looks and feels just fine. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your statement reminds me of my 'trial' of a pattern with 'inferior' yarn; I have yet to do it in a 'superior' yarn. I don't think I'll bother; the 'trial' looks and feels just fine. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace


Is it true that faroese-style shawls stay on better?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your statement reminds me of my 'trial' of a pattern with 'inferior' yarn; I have yet to do it in a 'superior' yarn. I don't think I'll bother; the 'trial' looks and feels just fine. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace


Love it! 
There are many yarns in the spectrum that makes a pattern look good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> ... I'm not altogether sure how wearing leather shoes and carrying leather handbags is different from wearing fur, but I'll be darned if I quit eating turkey at Thanksgiving because the turkeys don't like it.


I don't see the P.I.T.A. folks walking around barefoot or weaving plants into handbags. If they're not using leather, then they're using man-made (i.e. petroleum) products, and we all know how good _that_ is for the environment. 

Being only two and I the only one who grew up with the turkey dinner custom, it's been many a year since I last sat down to a home-cooked turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Closest I get is a TV Dinner.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Is it true that faroese-style shawls stay better?


Absolutely! After all, they have shaped shoulders. Think of it as a rather bell-shaped sweater whose sleeves have been amputated. It stays on, _even_ worked in relatively slippery acrylic Luster-Sheen. No shawl-pin necessary.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't see the P.I.T.A. folks walking around barefoot or weaving plants into handbags. If they're not using leather, then they're using man-made (i.e. petroleum) products, and we all know how good _that_ is for the environment.
> 
> Being only two and I the only one who grew up with the turkey dinner custom, it's been many a year since I last sat down to a home-cooked turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Closest I get is a TV Dinner.


I've always wondered that about PITA people...never saw a barefoot one either.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

patringo said:


> remember, just preferring certain yarns over other types isn't what makes a snob. it is the idea that other people who don't are wrong is the deciding factor here. at least i think so.
> 
> Not only wrong, but in some posts seen as lesser human beings.
> 
> I just try to take what is written with a grain of salt. I love Lion Brand Home Spun. There are members who dislike it so much they would give up knitting rather than use it. So as long as someone doesn't attack my worth as a human being, I'll consider everyone's opinions then make my own decision. And if someone is so insecure to belittle another for the yarns they use, then I feel sorry for that person. Though only an intermediate level knitter, I make beautiful and much loved items from yarns that some see as inferior. I am happy with my work ( though improving my skills is an ongoing challenge) and the recipients of my hand crafted items are happy so really, no one else's opinion really matters.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mirium said:


> You seem to think "yarn snob" applies to you. "Snob" isn't about what fibers a knitter prefers, or the price paid. If someone prefers mohair and cashmere and exotic fibers and can afford to pay $50/ounce for them, hooray! Some of us might feel a pang of envy, but having that freedom and mentioning it wouldn't make someone a "yarn snob" and finding those yarns through savvy use of sales certainly doesn't.
> 
> A "yarn snob" believes that anyone who isn't just like them is_ inferior_. "I can't imagine why anyone would use acrylic yarn" is a yarn snob comment. "I can't imagine why anyone would use anything other than acrylic yarn" is also a yarn snob comment, although less common.
> 
> ...


This says it all!!!! Great explanation.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I think most of the comments on these 5 pages has evolved into just a general chat about different yarns.
> 
> I think we all agree that the use of "snob" or "yarn snob" doesn't apply to anyone who uses what they like and can afford appropriate to the project as long as they don't look down on or criticize another's choice.


Thank you Shannon123 for stating this so beautifully !


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That is one beautiful shawl Jessica-Jean!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Your statement reminds me of my 'trial' of a pattern with 'inferior' yarn; I have yet to do it in a 'superior' yarn. I don't think I'll bother; the 'trial' looks and feels just fine. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

sseidel said:


> Thank you Shannon123 for stating this so beautifully !


Mirium expanded on this perfectly!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I've never had a reason not to spay or neuter. I think that if I take in any more dogs, they will also be seniors, probably from one of the local rescue organizations. Our Humane Society also has a no-kill shelter. I'm still undecided about whether to do take any more; our youngest is four, the next one is around nine, and our old one is 14 and not doing too well these days. I'm surprised because our last Lhasa lived to be 17, as did a little Maltese puppy mill girl. Coppie has severe spinal arthritis and is on a special diet for digestive problems, both recent and sudden onset. You never know what problems rescued dogs may have.


You sound like someone who could be easily persuaded if the right little face looked at you sideways...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely! After all, they have shaped shoulders. Think of it as a rather bell-shaped sweater whose sleeves have been amputated. It stays on, _even_ worked in relatively slippery acrylic Luster-Sheen. No shawl-pin necessary.


Thank you for the info ;~D. As it happens, I have some of that relatively slippery acrylic Luster-Sheen in my stash, and I haven't yet found a shawl pin I like because they're so big! I'm always cold so wear sweaters most of the time, summer and winter. I don't want to snag my sweater sleeves (or anything else) on the shawl pin. Yippee, let's go faroese!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> You sound like someone who could be easily persuaded if the right little face looked at you sideways...


I'm trying so hard not to haunt the online rescue sites when I'm not on KP. I need to scrape up some knitting time ;~D.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Mrs. Bucket would unknowingly get some cheap yarn from her rich sister (room for a pony, that one) and when she found out, she would say it is something special from France. She is often misled by thinking something is much nicer than it really is. Meanwhile, her poor sister would make a beautiful sweater but her sloppy husband wouldn't wear it, so she would give it the other poor sister's boyfriend. That is one funny program!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I think Mrs. Bucket would unknowingly get some cheap yarn from her rich sister (room for a pony, that one) and when she found out, she would say it is something special from France. She is often misled by thinking something is much nicer than it really is. Meanwhile, her poor sister would make a beautiful sweater but her sloppy husband wouldn't wear it, so she would give it the other poor sister's boyfriend. That is one funny program!


You should be writing scripts for the show. Then it could be revived with some new material! But I still enjoy the rerums...Mrs. "Boo-Kay" is one of my favs.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm trying so hard not to haunt the online rescue sites when I'm not on KP. I need to scrape up some knitting time ;~D.


After we lost our last 2 Shih Tzu's, I was constantly looking at the online rescue sites. Then there they were 2 Shih Tzu in a shelter in OH. They needed to be adopted together because they were bonded and we decided to adopt them. They have adjusted nicely and are really nice well behaved dogs. They are only 2 so that might be a factor.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> After we lost our last 2 Shih Tzu's, I was constantly looking at the online rescue sites. Then there they were 2 Shih Tzu in a shelter in OH. They needed to be adopted together because they were bonded and we decided to adopt them. They have adjusted nicely and are really nice well behaved dogs. They are only 2 so that might be a factor.


Rescues come to us in strange ways. Last fall I went yarn hunting in our local thrift shops, and in the very first one my eyes locked with a little white 5yo Chi waiting for a home.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Rescues come to us in strange ways. Last fall I went yarn hunting in our local thrift shops, and in the very first one my eyes locked with a little white 5yo Chi waiting for a home.


Wow, he was lucky to have found you. After my Basil died we said we weren't getting anymore dogs and my hubby said no more Shih Tzu, that didn't last very long. After he read Bear & Bandit's story he couldn't wait to make the drive out and pick them up. Plus our house was so lonely without a dog.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

books said:


> Even after a heartfelt apology, this is still being discussed. See, this is why I'm thinking about other knitting forums, maybe, I've been here too long and forgotten how to "watch" myself all the time and be on guard against offending anyone. P.S. I call myself a "book snob" all the time, Love reading, but don't waste my time on certain books. I'm off to starbucks to knit and read and get away from this computer for a while.


HI, Books. Unfortunately, not everyone reads everything prior to posting on a thread. I have assumed that those redundant criticisms came from KP'ers who had not seen your apolo*gies*. Ultimately, the laying of blame at your doorstep for use of the offensive term is unjustified. I don't care for the term either, and I think it's misused to label people. However, it has become rather common on here and is often used to describe people who like/use a more costly type of yarn. It's been an insidious process, and I think you got caught in the middle between perpetrators of the term and those resisting it. I, for one, did not take offense at the way you used the term.

What has been going on in multiple threads over the last couple of weeks has been destructive, hurtful, and saddening. It also seems to have increased people's sensitivities and to make postings more strident. I have avoided getting into the fray as so many others have tried to be peacemakers to no avail. Don't know how we can calm things down, but I 'm hoping that this might be helpful/healing to you. Let those criticisms go. You don't deserve them! Hugs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

mirium said:


> You seem to think "yarn snob" applies to you. "Snob" isn't about what fibers a knitter prefers, or the price paid. If someone prefers mohair and cashmere and exotic fibers and can afford to pay $50/ounce for them, hooray! Some of us might feel a pang of envy, but having that freedom and mentioning it wouldn't make someone a "yarn snob" and finding those yarns through savvy use of sales certainly doesn't.
> 
> A "yarn snob" believes that anyone who isn't just like them is_ inferior_. "I can't imagine why anyone would use acrylic yarn" is a yarn snob comment. "I can't imagine why anyone would use anything other than acrylic yarn" is also a yarn snob comment, although less common.
> 
> ...


Right on!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

cattdages said:


> Yes, I agree. I think there's a place for every yarn. I don't understand the people who say the "would NEVER use acrylic." Knitting or crocheting for hospitals and other facilities where EVERYTHING goes in hot water - acrylic is just practical. Those of us in warm climates have a hard time wearing wool or other animal fibers without sweating and itching, and cotton or linen or bamboo by itself is not right for many patterns. People get so opinionated. I respect their preference, but they don't take a moment to consider my reasons for mine.


I agree with You. I LOVE working with any and all kinds of yarn.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely! After all, they have shaped shoulders. Think of it as a rather bell-shaped sweater whose sleeves have been amputated. It stays on, _even_ worked in relatively slippery acrylic Luster-Sheen. No shawl-pin necessary.


Your shawl is beautiful, and I LOOOVVEEE Luster Sheen and the many crochet and knit tops I made with it, some recently, many more than 30 years ago.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


Books (Maria), please don't leave. What you said should not have upset anyone. You have apologized several times, although I don't think you needed to.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

books said:


> Actually, now that I've calmed down somewhat, I can respond to this. This post might have not been about me, but it was in response to a thread that I started where some people had taken offence to a phrase I used. I'm sorry about that and took responsibility for it. That is what nice people do. I realize it's not all about me, my VANITY would never allow me to do that. Unlike some.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm sorry... I didn't see any reference to ANY thread in the OP's post. Unless she sent you a PM... How do you know that? You say this post was a response to your post..... Where does it state that?!?!? Unless I am missing something... It is clearly not about YOU (or even any one person). This post is the OP's opinion that the phrase "yarn snob" is not nice.
> 
> Unless I am missing something... You assumed this post is in response to yours?!?!?!? Again... That is a lot of the problems with/cause of animosity on KP..... Putting words in another's mouth, assuming what is really MEANT instead of what is actually written, taking comments personally.... Its not healthy for anyone on KP.
> 
> If the OP named you by name (or the post you refer to) and I missed it, than the above does not pertain to you..... I just did not see your name, a link to any particular threads... Nothing to link this post to any other.... And if you need to "calm down" or "lose your temper" after reading a post on KP... again... that is not something that should be happening.... Very sad. I truly feel sorry for you... What a stranger says (with the benefit of anonymity) on a knitting website should never cause one to become upset. I am sorry that you do.


Seriously????


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you printed this, it would have been edited out like everything else.
Thank you.



Artbarn said:


> Seriously????


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Glad you printed this, it would have edited out like everything else.
> Thank you.


You got that right.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Glad you printed this, it would have been edited out like everything else.
> Thank you.


 :shock: :?: So far as I know, only the individual who wrote a post can edit it, and that's only within the hour of posting. Thereafter, _only_ the Admin can edit/delete stuff, and he/she/they? don't bother with tempests in teapots.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> Seriously????


How can anyone miss the passive aggressive tone in her post? Now that she's been confronted with it, it's worse.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm aware of that, Jessica-Jean. I've seen too much editing of sarcastic, snarky remarks.



Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: :?: So far as I know, only the individual who wrote a post can edit it, and that's only within the hour of posting. Thereafter, _only_ the Admin can edit/delete stuff, and he/she/they? don't bother with tempests in teapots.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I'm aware of that, Jessica-Jean. I've seen too much editing of sarcastic, snarky remarks.


If someone edits out their 'sarcastic, snarky remarks', that's a _good_ thing. No?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Depends; I see them replaced with Helpful Hints from Heloise and the followers lap it up. Such is life.



Jessica-Jean said:


> If someone edits out their 'sarcastic, snarky remarks', that's a _good_ thing. No?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: :?: So far as I know, only the individual who wrote a post can edit it, and that's only within the hour of posting. Thereafter, _only_ the Admin can edit/delete stuff, and he/she/they? don't bother with tempests in teapots.


They are talking about quoting a post so the first version is available before the OP edits it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> They are talking about quoting a post so the first version is available before the OP edits it.


Oh. Thanks for cluing me in.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Mirium expanded on this perfectly!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If someone edits out misbaving ways, that's a _good_ thing. No?


See I can edit your post.... Very easily


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Maria, you have no reason to apologize to anyone. It was a perfectly appropriate question.

If you were to post "Will the sun set in the west today" you would get all kinds of replies and there would be someone who would take exception to your post. That's just people. Even some knitters.

Knit with what you like and be kind.

That's not a bad idea, don'tcha think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> See I can edit your post.... Very easily


Perhaps that's something that the Admin could/should fix?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps that's something that the Admin could/should fix?


You'd think so wouldn't you. Quite easy to do. From this end and not yours after the hour.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps that's something that the Admin could/should fix?


There is a difference between editing a quote reply (what WR had done) vs editing your own post over a 1 hour span.
There are some that say some nasty stuff, then use that one hour to edit,edit,edit.
By then many,many had already read the original unedited version and gets upset - which is understandable.
And those that hadn't seen it, jumps on the ones that speak up about the original.
As evident on a recent thread, where the nasty words were deleted and replaced with ---- yah you are right (paraphrasing).
So in a nutshell, yes there are some that just goats us along then laughs.

One hour is too long - IMO.
But I can see it for the ones that log off to find more info, then come back to include it into the original posting.
But then again -- just post a second time. ;-)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You'd think so wouldn't you. VERY easy to do. From this end and not yours after the hour.


As in apiece of cake?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> As in apiece of pie?


Yes just like I "fixed" yours. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes just like I "fixed" yours. LOL


 :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've got to be good though before ADMIN scolds me. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I've got to be good though before ADMIN scolds me. LOL


Oh, heck, that's no fun. :twisted:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Oh, heck, that's no fun. :twisted:


I know but I'm tired tonight and don't have the energy for it. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, I hear ya. And I hear my pillow whispering sweet nothings....


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

The


books said:


> I had thought of taking a break from KP due to a lot of the dramatic posts over the last few days. (I lost my temper and said some very unfortunate things, which I'm really embarrassed about) I'm still debating about staying, but I have several friends and needed to return some messages that I received, so that's why I popped in today. I am the OP of the topic called "controversial question" I was asking what acrylic yarns people liked and worked with. I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand and I knew that there was a whole world out there that I was missing. The answers that I received were vast and very educational and I am very grateful. I was scared to ask the question, because there are a few people on here that look down on acrylics and have very vocally said so. I knit mostly for charity, so that is mostly what I use. I regret the term "yarn snob" (it had been used before, I did not come up with it) I used it more tongue in cheek and "typed" before I thought it though. I truly did not mean offense. I truly am sorry. Maria


I didn't get involved in the original thread, but you have written what seems like a genuine apology and I commend your graciousness. Don't fret we all have made similar mistakes in the past. Move on and let it flow into the past. Here's a long distance hug!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

All I can say(bite my tongue) "Giggle, Giggle"


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Like reading a good novel, once I started, I just couldn't stop reading the now 13 page post.
I'm on disability & a fixed monthly income. While I was working, I was fortunate to be able to afford some beautiful luxury yarns. However, I recently priced the cost of a lovely Debbie Bliss yarn pattern at my local LYS that I would love to knit - the cost was a third of my rent!
These days I knit with some very nice acrylics & hope that some day I can save enough money to something a little more special.
I recently joined this site to find people who love the art of knitting as much as I did since I have no one to share with my love of the craft.
Even after all the negative comments on this post, all you must have joined for the same reason - at least we have that in common.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> See I can edit your post.... Very easily


Is it just me or does that sound kinda threatening and creepy?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Ann DeGray said:


> Is it just me or does that sound kinda threatening and creepy?


No Ann, it wasn't meant to be threatening at all. Winding Road was showing Jessica Jean that anyone can copy a quote from another poster and then make any edit to that quote that he or she wants. In fact, it's possible to completely make up a quote and attribute it to another member, using the quote tags. :shock:

I don't know if there's a way for admin to prevent that. I guess we all need to be aware of the possibility. If we're going to comment on a thread, we need to read all the posts first. Otherwise, we might be jumping to false conclusions.

Regarding the 1-hour time frame that allows us to edit our own posts, I use that all the time and would hate to see it removed. I find it difficult to proofread what I've written in the "Reply" box, so after I "Send" my post, I read it over and use "Update" to fix spelling, grammar, and other typos.

There is other social media that uses a button indicating that a post has been edited. It is possible to click on that button to read the original post. That seems to be the best way to prevent a poster from making an inflammatory statement, letting people respond to it, and then changing the original post to something benign once the commotion begins.

On this site, once the original poster has removed the inflammatory words, he or she can deny that they were ever there.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> No Ann, it wasn't meant to be threatening at all. Winding Road was showing Jessica Jean that anyone can copy a quote from another poster and then make any edit to that quote that he or she wants. In fact, it's possible to completely make up a quote and attribute it to another member, using the quote tags. :shock:
> 
> I don't know if there's a way for admin to prevent that. I guess we all need to be aware of the possibility. If we're going to comment on a thread, we need to read all the posts first. Otherwise, we might be jumping to false conclusions.
> 
> ...


Well the Winding Road isn't being threatening or creepy but the possibilities of editing someone else's post *is* threatening and creepy!

Is this done often?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> ... I don't know if there's a way for admin to prevent that. ...


Well, here's the Admin's answer to my question:
*The quotes are free text. So there is no way to restrict it.*

So, each one of us needs to learn to use the preview before sending - or live with whatever someone else decides to twist our words to. Fortunately, it would seem that most KPers are relatively honest.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Well the Winding Road isn't being threatening or creepy but the possibilities of editing someone else's post *is* threatening and creepy!
> 
> Is this done often?


Who knows? With approximately five thousand individual posts each day, no human can possibly read them all.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Is it just me or does that sound kinda threatening and creepy?


It sounds to me like this site has a faulty program.(er). You can do it too. Sorta like the cops putting a GPS on a stolen bike. Maybe ADMIN will fix it. Wouldn't you want them too. Or would you like any old who to edit your posts. If this old lady can figure it out what do you suppose a young whippersnapper could do?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's the Admin's answer to my question:
> *The quotes are free text. So there is no way to restrict it.*
> 
> So, each one of us needs to learn to use the preview before sending - or live with whatever someone else decides to twist our words to. Fortunately, it would seem that most KPers are relatively honest.


And ya know what I'm honest too, I just wanted others to be aware of the situation. That's why I rarely answer a post without quoting. I learnt my lesson a couple of times not quoting and then the OP would change the whole tone of their post and make me look bad. Trust me I can do that without any help..... :roll: :roll:  :lol:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And ya know what I'm honest too, I just wanted others to be aware of the situation. That's why I rarely answer a post without quoting. I learnt my lesson a couple of times not quoting and then the OP would change the whole tone of their post and make me look bad. Trust me I can do that without any help..... :roll: :roll:  :lol:


Can't we all.....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Can't we all.....


Some better than others. Oh I couldn't resist. But I can smell the fried dough. I might have to take a short walk.


----------

